# New Jigs



## Bribass (Apr 29, 2009)

So i consider myself good at finesse fishing but have never gotten into jig fishing. With all the hype im really ganna do my to learn this year.. 
Whats your favorite jig? .. And i know its just me but sometimes i look at jigs and wonder with such a think weed guard how the bass even gets hooked cause they seem so stiff i cant imagine how they push down enough to get a good hookset... i know its just me though i guess.. do you guys trim your weed guards? 
Looking for a some good jigs to buy and give a go... 

thanks in advance
BB


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 29, 2009)

I am in no way a good jig fisherman, but I was pretty successfull with them this past fall/early winter. I really don't have any brands that I use exclusively, but I do trim the weedguards on all jigs. I typically cut about half of the fibers off at the head of the jig, then I push the weedguard against the hook. I then cut the remaining fibers right where the fibers hit the tip of the hook. I have always thought the same thing about the weedguard being too big. I saw some pro on tv trimming them....so that's what I do. 

There are way more experienced jig fishers than me on the board, and I am sure they will chime in.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2009)

I belong to a another forum :shock: Local for me. I would say 99 percent of the "Heavy Hitters" there are jig fisherman. None of them trim their weed guards. They all use different types of jigs (different styles of jig fishing). Some like skipping jigs under docks.

The big thing with all of them is learning the feel of the bite. The advice they gave me was to start out small (1/4 ounce jig with a trailer) and then move up if I wanted.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 29, 2009)

For me I pretty much go for the cheapest jig with a rattle, lately Ive been tossing hoppies, I think thats the name, cheapest ones bps had that came with a rattle. I trim the weed guard so that only a few strands go past the hook, I also trim the skirts. For the warmer months I go with a paca chunk trailer, in colder months I go for a zoom pro salty chunk (or salty pro chunk, its one or the other)


----------



## Brine (Apr 29, 2009)

BB,

There are many jigs designed for specific applications. Depending on if you are fishing rock, grass, sandy bottom, flipping into cover etc..... If you can decide on where you would like to throw the jig, that will help determine the right jig for you. That's not to say you can't use the same jig for every application, but to me, it's important to put as many odds that are possible in my favor when jig fishing, because normally you will get less bites than you will with a soft plastic.

Yes, I always trim the weedguard and I always fan it out. I also bend the hook out slightly on most models as well.


----------



## Bribass (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank guys, 

I will use them mostly at trees or fallen shore structure as well as docks. Not many times im in a real rocky area. Alot of times its weedy but not too bad, other times really weedy. Do guys toss jigs into lillypads and stuff too? just wondering.

I was talk in to a buddy that fishes jigs often and he suggested Jewel Eakins jigs? Just looking for advice. 
Also maybe, when do YOU find yourself tossing a jig around or in what structure? 

Thanks guys for the help,
BB


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont worry about weedguards at all. Bass have no problem sucking back a big jig, especially the hogs. I even caught some really smalll bass on big jigs with heavy weedguards. I used to buy alot of jigs, and found that booyah makes a pretty good jig, for the money. If your serious about jig fishing, you might want to look into making your own. They make just about every color strand, and or jighead you can think off. I make all my own know and never have to worry about colors combinations, or even running out of tackle.


----------



## Brine (Apr 29, 2009)

Bribass said:


> I will use them mostly at trees or fallen shore structure as well as docks.Alot of times its weedy but not too bad, other times really weedy.


Look for a 1/8-1/4oz jig with a pointed head. This will help you get through wood and weeds. 



Bribass said:


> Do guys toss jigs into lillypads and stuff too? just wondering.


Yes



Bribass said:


> I was talk in to a buddy that fishes jigs often and he suggested Jewel Eakins jigs?


Not a good choice for weeds. Great open water finesse jig. 



Bribass said:


> Also maybe, when do YOU find yourself tossing a jig around or in what structure?


After I've caught 5 keepers. Blowdowns and anywhere there are big rocks.

Good Luck!


----------



## bassfisher6 (Jun 1, 2009)

I use Creepy Crawlers, with a 5/16 oz jig head, and I ALWAYS trim my guard...I think I have lost a lot of fish without trimming it


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

Years ago I picked up these little 1/4 oz 2.5 inch jigs with shad bodies.I use them about 2 to 3 feet under a bobber in choppy water.As the bobber moves the tail flips side to side and it darts up and down.It drives large crappie and bream crazy.I've also caught a few 1/2 to one pound large mouth bass on them.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2009)

:twisted: One of my favorite ways to fish is to pitch a jig/chunk. 3/8-1/2oz. Strike King Pro Model are my favorites. Pitch into any type of cover including wood, pads, grass. I let the jig soak for about ten seconds if it lands on the bottom. Definetly one of the best big bass lures out there.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2009)

:twisted: Here are some jig fish.....


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2009)

:twisted: More......


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2009)

:twisted:


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice fishies.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 1, 2009)

I notice a lot of zoom chunks, if you haven't tried the net bait paca chunks there worth a shot.


----------

